# 194 bulbs same as 5W5?



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

They look pretty much identical, wondering if an LED 194 bulb would work for my sidemarkers?


----------



## rcleme05 (Feb 18, 2009)

*W5W = 194 = osram 2825.*

The W5W fitment is also cross referenced as the 2825 (Osram) 158, 168 and 194 fitments.

source: http://www.hoen-usa.com/city2.htm


----------

